# woohoo



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

*woohoo.....eh, easy fix?*

I killed my balljoint, but got everything put back together. Shop put stickers on it for inspection....after 2 months sitting there. Is the ball joint pressed in or is it part of the arm? Best place to buy? Cheap? 


_Modified by fastfours at 3:15 AM 7-11-2008_


----------



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

Nevermind...advance auto parts told me this.....
http://www.partsamerica.com/Pr...Set=A


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (fastfours)*

It's always easier pre-assembled







. Looks like an easy enough fix.


----------

